# Need help converting regular soup recipe for canning



## bluewater (May 31, 2013)

So I've canned a favorite recipe in small batches three times over the years and I want to know if I'm doing more than I need to do in adapting it for canning. Maybe there are some general adaptation guidelines I should understand better. 

Here's the thing: We go through long stretches of living on the water, and then we have occasional access to clams, mussels, shrimp, crab and fish. So I adapted a fabulous chowder base that I can in quarts, and that we open when we have seafood to add to it. Makes a very hearty dinner for two all on its own.

I saute bacon with onion and garlic, carrots, parsley, bell pepper, potato, tomato, and then add clam juice, red wine, tomato juice and thyme. That's pretty much it (we cook the seafood in it and eat with crusty bread). I cook it all up per the recipe as if we were eating it for dinner, but instead I put it in jars (not worrying if the veggies are fully cooked because obviously they soon will be). 

What I want to know is this: Can I just throw all the veggies uncooked into the sterilized jars, filled half way, and then top them off with the boiling liquid that I heat in a separate pan? I'd be able to gauge my portions much easier that way. Or maybe it's best to first lightly saute those things together to meld the flavors and then fill the jars half way...? Or should I just continue cooking it all as I have been? 

I've wondered a lot in general about general guidelines for recipe conversion for canning purposes, so give me what ya got folks! And thanks!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

That's such a smart idea for seafood stew!I don't think it makes any difference to saute the veggies, I've tried both ways with stew and have notice no difference. 

The USDA doesn't make any guidelines for converting recipes for canning as they only recommend canning tested recipes. But your recipe looks pretty good. Make sure the ratio of potatoes is pretty small as they are pretty thick. I always thought you couldn't put wine in a recipe to be canned but there's a wine and beef recipe in my blue ball book. 

You don't need to sterilize the jars if you are pressure canning, they just ned to be clean and hot. That might save a step too!


----------



## bluewater (May 31, 2013)

To follow up on my question and the part regarding portioning in general. I'd love to be able to set out my hot jars and add equal measurements of ingredients to each, topping off with hot liquid. This way I'm sure each jar is properly portioned. Thinking of things like beef stew, this would ensure that each jar is, say, 1/3 full of beef. No canning recipes suggest doing it this way. Is there a reason? Is there any reason I _couldn't_ do this when I can?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

bluewater said:


> To follow up on my question and the part regarding portioning in general. I'd love to be able to set out my hot jars and add equal measurements of ingredients to each, topping off with hot liquid. This way I'm sure each jar is properly portioned. Thinking of things like beef stew, this would ensure that each jar is, say, 1/3 full of beef. No canning recipes suggest doing it this way. Is there a reason? Is there any reason I _couldn't_ do this when I can?


I can't see why not, they are going to get all stirred up in the canning process. It shouldn't change density or pH which are the big concerns.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Unless I'm misunderstanding, I'd continue doing it the way you are doing it. When raw packing veggies, they lose a lot of air in the canning process and get floaty and small. You can get more into the jar if you par-cook them before putting them in the jar. If you end up with floating veggies and air at the top of your jar, your veggies may discolor.

Not that there's anything _wrong _with that - I just think you'd get a nicer finished product the way you do it now.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm with Vosey on this. I think you are doing it right. I make a lot of soups and stews and I don't pre-cook the veggies.


----------

